# Final Fantasy vs Breath of Fire.



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Its Final Fantasy's Bahamoth's vs Breath Of Fire's Dragons. (this includes all the vesion of Bahamoth in FF Zero B., King. B etc..as well as all BOF dragons; Kaiser D., Emperor D., Tyrant D. etc..)

Any/all versions of Bahmoth.



Any All versions of Dragons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

The Behemoths in Final Fantasy were one of the strongest random monsters in most games. And the Dragon vary in power from pretty weak (pups and base dragons) to rediculously strong (Kaiser and ultimate forms).

On average, I'd say the Behemoths are stronger, since their are fewer ultimate dragons than the weaker ones.

But in an all out fight, the Dragon's ultimate forms would win out, it's not really fair.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 5, 2005)

This is the thread I've been waiting forrrrr yay.

BOF4 has Lou-Fu.
An immortal, fifty thousand year old dragon GOD emperor.
He 's kinda like sephiroth, only not apeshit insane, not really a bad guy (he's a softie really) 49.940 years older, and can transform into a huge ass dragon emperor. 

To that, ADD the protagonist, a guy STRONGER than the above guy, and what you get is the Yorae Dragon. 

There are other dragons too..


Breath of Fire *for the win*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

Did you mean Bahamut? Since you mentioned Zero, I imagine that could be a possible scenario, and it would make more sense since Bahamut is also a dragon...

If that's the case, Bahamut takes it, and I would post my reasons if it was the case.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 5, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Did you mean Bahamut? Since you mentioned Zero, I imagine that could be a possible scenario, and it would make more sense since Bahamut is also a dragon...
> 
> If that's the case, Bahamut takes it, and I would post my reasons if it was the case.



He definately positively meant bahamut, behemoth makes no sense, so you can go ahead and explain.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> He definately positively meant bahamut, behemoth makes no sense, so you can go ahead and explain.




Please excuse my Ignorance and mistake. I mean Bahamut. (to bad I can fix the poll)


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Now lets debate wich is cooler, witch is stronger, witch is um cooler........


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 5, 2005)

Let's not limit ourselves to the Kaisers.

Here is the Wind Dragon.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Final Fantasy B. and is thier any Bahamoth that can take down the all time strongest Yorae Dragon


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Or better yet is thier anything mounstrous that can compare to the Yorae Dragon?


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

FF7
-Bahamut

-Neo Bahamut

-Bahamut Zero

FF8

FF9

FF10/X-2


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

breath of fire long forgoten dragons.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

Well Bahamut is the ultimate summon, the most powerful (not including KotR... -_-)

From a video game aspect, the FFX Bahamut summon would olbiterate any and all dragons, since it has so much health, and does so much damage.

From a fantastical aspect, Bahamut is the king of dragons, and thus stronger than any other dragons. I don't think the BoF dragons would be able to do much against him, except maybe the god slaying dragons, but that's their only shot.

I suppose the god slaying dragons of BoF would win in a fantasy battle, but in a purely video game battle, the Bahamuts would, mostly because they are invincible or rediculously powerful like FFX Bahamut.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 5, 2005)

I would say Bahamut Zero has the best chance of winning. He flies in the outer space and well can attack from there to any location he wishes. The other dragons no matter how big or old they are are planet bound (if I recall).


----------



## silent_speech (Dec 5, 2005)

Hm, i'd go with breath of fire on this one... ryu and fou lu's combined form, the Infini (Yorae Dragon) is a god which can wipe out everything in a blink of an eye. 

Note: This is, of course, assuming that you take this ending as the real one(well, i for one think the "bad" ending is the true ending).


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

> Well Bahamut is the ultimate summon, the most powerful (not including KotR... -_-)
> 
> From a video game aspect, the FFX Bahamut summon would olbiterate any and all dragons, since it has so much health, and does so much damage.
> 
> ...



From a video game aspect I still dont see how it Bahamoth stacks up against The Dragons of Bof. I mean Breath of Fier revovles around just that Dragons were they are viewd as god/demons for thier huge destructive nature, that can challange the gods themselfs. Aside from that you when becoming one you gain a huge boost in power, special abillites, special techs, and so on. 

As for fictional purposes. The king of Dragons Bahamoth would have to go up gainst sevral other kings of Dragons Emperor Dragon, Kaiser Dragon, Tyrant Dragon. As well as the all Powerfull Infini Dragon.


> I would say Bahamut Zero has the best chance of winning. He flies in the outer space and well can attack from there to any location he wishes. The other dragons no matter how big or old they are are planet bound (if I recall).



In BOF thier is Tyrant Dragon that orbitz the Earth and blast not once but 15 times into one single location. How you like them apples?

Place aside the Infini dragon who is the god of all dragons. The second stronges would deff be Anji Dragon from BOF. Its the final D. That fuses with all cara. 

And aside from stat boost, Kaiser Dragond from BOF3 gives you protection from all abnormal alingments to you. I dont see any Bahamoth do the same.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

Well when I say video game standpoint, I mean video game system.

Dragons in BoF generally have 9,999 HP at their strongest points, and maybe 9,999 damage. Bahamut in FFX has 99,999HP and does 99,999 damage.

Anyway, those numbers could be a bit off since I haven't played a BoF game in a long time.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> Well when I say video game standpoint, I mean video game system.
> 
> Dragons in BoF generally have 9,999 HP at their strongest points, and maybe 9,999 damage. Bahamut in FFX has 99,999HP and does 99,999 damage.
> 
> Anyway, those numbers could be a bit off since I haven't played a BoF game in a long time.




In video game stand point Infini dragon reduces all you hp to 1. And it never mises. And it heals its self after everyturn completely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2005)

That trick would likely only work on non-bosses. And Bahamut is boss type, so it wouldn't work on him.

If it did work on him, then after he gigaflares and destroys Infini instantly, he can lick his wounds.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Tier Dragon list. For Breath Of fire.

1- Tier God Class. 
Infini (Yore) D.  Is the god of all dragons after Fou-Lou and Ryu fuse together.

"Soul Rend", a powerful ability that reduces all targets to a single HP.

Dark Wave: Non elemental breath attack against all targets 

Sanctuary: Nullify all assistant magic on ALL targets 


Malefication: Inflicts victims with all status ailments 

Heals itself after every turn. 

Has every magic attack of the highest level.

Has no weakness.

Huge Boost to all stats.

2- Tier Evolved Dragon 
Angi, D. - is the evolved form were Ryu form BoF fuses with all his alies.

3. Tier King of Dragons. 
Emperor D.,  Kaiser D.,  King. D.,  Tyrant D., Wyrm 
Higest single non fusion dragon you can achieve

4. Tier Special Class.
Myrmidon, Knight, Mammoth Wildfire, Trygon, Myrmidon, Mammoth etc..


5. Tier Adult Dragon.
Aurora .D, Astral .D, Ice D. Fire D, Warrior D. etc…

6. Tier young Dragon.
Welp, Punk, Failure, Mutant, etc..


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> That trick would likely only work on non-bosses. And Bahamut is boss type, so it wouldn't work on him.
> 
> If it did work on him, then after he gigaflares and destroys Infini instantly, he can lick his wounds.




And what if he silenses his attack? Bahamoth in FF10 can potentially meat those numbers. but if your gonna argue that In FF10 soul rend wont work b-cus he is a boss then you have to agree that in Infini was to cross over to ff10 he would have a hell of alot more hp then 9,999.

 God of dragon >>>>Huge Gap>>>King dragon

Infront of Infini, bahamoth is just a mere welp.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

I guess BoF Dragons is stronger than FF Dragons.... or it's DRAW XD...
where is DRAW in poll? damn you again, ID... jkk....

I'd say Zakum(not dragon, xP) is stronger than any BoF or FF Dragons...


it's fucking Zakum... you can't for solo beats that guy... only team on MMORPG...


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> I guess BoF Dragons is stronger than FF Dragons.... or it's DRAW XD...
> where is DRAW in poll? damn you again, ID... jkk....
> 
> I'd say Zakum(not dragon, xP) is stronger than any BoF or FF Dragons...
> ...



What the hell is that?...........well thier is Quetzalcouat in BOF4 who is an ancient dragon that resembles the fether searpent (if you are into Mayan/Aztek mythology.)

And that thing is not a dragon!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

Id said:
			
		

> What the hell is that?...........well thier is Quetzalcouat in BOF4 who is an ancient dragon that resembles the fether searpent (if you are into Mayan/Aztek mythology.)
> 
> And that thing is not a dragon!


yeah. only need 8+ peoples only lvl +125 can beats him or sometime failed... 
but very difficult, Zakum is over HP millions and can spell revived back stone ancient... Zakum attacked Much damage...can long-range... Zakum have 6 Arms...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 5, 2005)

... I haven't been readinf 1st post lately, for some reason therefore. 

breath of fire 3 gameplay >>>>>>> ALL

FF7 replay and what rpg I had the most fun with >>>>>>>>>>>>

and if you mean chars fighting chars 

Breath of fire wins easily.

and to answer the poll

Behamoth is cooler by in a fight the dragons pwn him.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

hey *Id*, Zakum is Lvl 200 from Jap or Kor maple story... trust me, Zakum is very strong... Zakum have all elements.... I was wrong, not 6 arms, it's 8 arms...
Zakum is HP 45 millions or more... you want to see video, here...
Zakum is extremely defense... so many peoples on zakum's quest failed... lol
only pro players can beaten him for 1 hours or more....

I'd say Zakum can pwned Bahamut and BoF Dragon... jeez...

here
here


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Lain Iwakura said:
			
		

> hey *Id*, Zakum is Lvl 200 from Jap or Kor maple story... trust me, Zakum is very strong... Zakum have all elements.... I was wrong, not 6 arms, it's 8 arms...
> Zakum is HP 45 millions or more... you want to see video, here...
> Zakum is extremely defense... so many peoples on zakum's quest failed... lol
> only pro players can beaten him for 1 hours or more....
> ...




Holy Shit. That is a crazy ass boss.(strong to) But in our own right if Infini Dragon was to take on Zakum who would win?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 5, 2005)

Id said:
			
		

> Holy Shit. That is a crazy ass boss.(strong to) But in our own right if Infini Dragon was to take on Zakum who would win?


I dunno, Infini Dragon is how much HP?... but I disagree, Zakum is lvl 200 likes true-god.

some characters spelled 1 or 10 million damage to attacked Zakum wasn't dead.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 5, 2005)

I dont care. Dragons are by far my favorite mythological creatures. If I ever create a story they will be involved and insanely powerful. ^^

I think Bahamut and the BoF Dragons come in a tie in coolness and looks and the like.

In combat I dont have the specific knowledge to know who would win. 
Ive always wanted to play BoF4 but need too lazy to actually find the game.


----------



## Id (Dec 5, 2005)

Ill go want step further.

Fou-Lou  pawns any villan from FF history.


----------



## Cytokinesis (Dec 5, 2005)

Damm why does everyone forget about the ff1 bahamut!  He was the king AND the god of dragons!


----------



## Bullet (Dec 5, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> This is the thread I've been waiting forrrrr yay.
> 
> BOF4 has Lou-Fu.
> An immortal, fifty thousand year old dragon GOD emperor.
> ...



I agree, BOF wins!:


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 6, 2005)

Id said:
			
		

> Ill go want step further.
> 
> Fou-Lou  pawns any villan from FF history.




Well Duh-uh, and the sky is blue =D He would only have a decent fight with sephiroth, then decide to stop fucking around and go kaizer pwnage on his ass.

But then again, I never saw Fou-Lou as a villain. I was rooting for him from the start.


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> Well Duh-uh, and the sky is blue =D He would only have a decent fight with sephiroth, then decide to stop fucking around and go kaizer pwnage on his ass.
> 
> But then again, I never saw Fou-Lou as a villain. I was rooting for him from the start.




His own ppl turn on him he didnt come with the intention of harming his own empire or anyone for that matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2005)

There is only one way to solve this problem.

We program the dragons stats into a simulation, and make them battle.

I'll leave that to you guys.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh and Breath of Fire 5 protagonist is the strongest character in ALL of those games. 

Turn into dragon form, and unleash 95% worth your dragon meter into dragon breath. 

The damage is enough to kill the endboss like 15 times over. It would destroy most final fantasy characters COMBINED.





			
				Cytokinesis said:
			
		

> Damm why does everyone forget about the ff1 bahamut!  He was the king AND the god of dragons!



If you want to go into titles then in bof ALL dragons are gods, and you have the *kaiser* and *tyrant* dragon forms. 

Kaiser = emperor which is above king while tyrant = king


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2005)

Kaiser, Emperor, Tyrant, King its all synonym to being a ruler of sorts. So yeah I place them in the same tier.

But can you make a tier list of the Bahamoth?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 7, 2005)

As much as I like Breath of Fire's dragons.  I'm gonna have to say that Bahamut would pretty much destroy the broods.  Especially since FF7 Bahamut Zero was put into the mix.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 8, 2005)

There is a dragon form in breath of fire 4 that does the EXACT same orbital strike that Zero does, although I can't remember his name.


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> There is a dragon form in breath of fire 4 that does the EXACT same orbital strike that Zero does, although I can't remember his name.



Fou-Lou Kaiser Dragon. And it Hits 16 times not one...............


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 8, 2005)

But still, why are we discussing all those weak dragon forms, and noone paid any attention to BOF5 protagonist dragon form?

I was not exaggerating when I said that he can dish enough damage to kill the endboss 15 times over. Yes it has a downside, you will permanently turn into a dragon after it (game over), if you waste all your dragon meter. But thats a good thing in a battledome fight. Who cares about humanity.


----------



## Luckey (Dec 8, 2005)

FF Dragons seem to have had more time put into them that the BoF dragons


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 8, 2005)

Luckey said:
			
		

> FF Dragons seem to have had more time put into them that the BoF dragons



Did you even see the artwork and concept art Id and I showed?

BOF's are 5 games concerning dragons, whereas the only dragons in the FF's are (is) the Bahamut incarnations.


----------



## Luckey (Dec 8, 2005)

no, there's bahumut ZERO too in one of those games.


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2005)

Luckey said:
			
		

> no, there's bahumut ZERO too in one of those games.




Bahamut Zero is around the level of Tyrant/Kaiser Dragon.

I listed a tier list were thier are sevral that are around that power or greter. 
(I also listed BOF 5 dragon.)


----------



## Luckey (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh we're talking about strength?  I thought we were talking about how well draw they are...


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2005)

Luckey said:
			
		

> Oh we're talking about strength?  I thought we were talking about how well draw they are...



BOF has Infini Dragon. Nothing In FF has shown a Bahamoth that compares to him.


----------



## Luckey (Dec 8, 2005)

Fine, you win dammit.


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2005)

Luckey said:
			
		

> Fine, you win dammit.



I am the Demon Of Elru..... "Id".............remember it.


----------



## Cytokinesis (Dec 8, 2005)

Are any breath of fire dragons actual God's?  Cause if not Bahamut wins this as he is a god in ff1.


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2005)

Cytokinesis said:
			
		

> Are any breath of fire dragons actual God's?  Cause if not Bahamut wins this as he is a god in ff1.



Yes one. Infini Dragon. Breath Of Fire 4. Not only that you get to use him for a short time unlike FF 1.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 8, 2005)

Id said:
			
		

> Yes one. Infini Dragon. Breath Of Fire 4. Not only that you get to use him for a short time unlike FF 1.



You're mistaken here. All of Breath of Fire 4 dragons were gods.

To be exact, it worked like this. People worshipped Gods, Gods came into existance, and after their role was served, they became dragons, maintaining their god powers and immortality, but being more distanced from the world.


----------



## Id (Dec 8, 2005)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> You're mistaken here. All of Breath of Fire 4 dragons were gods.
> 
> To be exact, it worked like this. People worshipped Gods, Gods came into existance, and after their role was served, they became dragons, maintaining their god powers and immortality, but being more distanced from the world.




Oh right. But Infini Dragon was the strongest (plot wise) to date.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah that is certain


----------

